# Acronyms



## Tagarela

Nazdar,

I would like to know if acronyms could be declined. 

For example "_Studuje film a televizi na FAMU._"
_
FAMU = Filmová a televizní fakulta Akademie múzických umění_

Is it also possible to decline FAMU? How is it commonly used for Czech and international acronyms (such as UNESCO) ?

Ahoj.:


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

They can be declined provided they fit into a declension pattern (which is not the case for FAMU - the "U" ending). However, in  more formal or official texts it is better to avoid such declension by adding a general noun in front of them which is then declined instead.

For example:

to join NATO - vstoupit do Nata - vstoupit do organizace NATO


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



winpoj said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> They can be declined provided they fit into a declension pattern (which is not the case for FAMU - the "U" ending). However, in  more formal or official texts it is better to avoid such declension by adding a general noun in front of them which is then declined instead.
> 
> For example:
> 
> to join NATO - vstoupit do Nata - vstoupit do organizace NATO



Děkuji, Winpoji

But in the NATO example, saying *vstoupit do Nato* would be weird or not? 

Nazdar


----------



## werrr

“Vstupit do NATO” is the only standard way!

In standard Czech, acronyms are not declined, only the abbreviation words are inflective. NATO is official acronym, not abbreviation word, hence “vstoupit do Nata” is substandard.


----------



## winpoj

Well, the ÚJČ appears to be on my side in this case: http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=398

According to it, "vstoupit do Nata" is unofficial but not substandard, if I understand it correctly.


----------



## werrr

> *substandard*
> 1. below standard or less than adequate: substandard housing conditions.
> 2. noting or pertaining to a dialect or variety of a language or a feature of usage that is often considered by others to mark its user as uneducated; nonstandard.



The first definition is disputable in this case, but I’m prepared to defend it even against ÚJČ which is well known for excessive progressiveness (They claim that words like “realizmus” are standard, poh. ). But at least, even the ÚJČ considers official only the acronym.

I insist that the phrase “vstoupit do Nata” perfectly meets the second definition of “substandard” which is the meaning I was thinking of in my post.


----------



## winpoj

OK, I thought you used the word "substandard" to mean "nespisovný" as is often the case here.

For Tagarela:

Yes, I should have mentioned that you certainly can treat such words as indeclinable. In my opinion though, in languages like Czech it is generally advisable to decline whatever can be declined for the sake of clarity.

The sentence "Bombardování Natem zanechalo v Srbsku trvalé rány" (The bombardment by NATO left Serbia with lasting wounds) is perfectly clear.
But if you said "Bombardování NATO zanechalo v Srbsku trvalé rány", then, unless you know the facts, you may wonder who bombarded who.

Hence my principle of declining acronyms in unofficial communication and adding more general nouns in official communication.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Thank you both =)
Shii, it seems to be tough subject these acronyms! 

Winpoj, for this last example, perhaps that first option of yours "organizace NATO" would work better? Or somekind of periphrasis perhaps. 

*off-topic: Co je ÚJČ? Anykind of language academy that tries to regulate Czech language? 

Nashled.:


----------



## texpert

Ústav pro jazyk český. Something to the extent. 

NATO is usually not declined in major newspapers. When necessary, it can be substituted by perfectly inflexional "Aliance" (_Rusko se s Aliancí musí dohodnout_) and everybody takes the meaning.


----------

